# 5 years tomorrow!



## SpanishRose

I know I'm no where near all you experienced happy lovers...but just want to mention that our 5 year wedding anniversary is tomorrow (June 8th). YAY Happy Anniversary to us!! We got married when I was 19 and he was 21, and have a beautiful 18 month old daughter. We just bought our first home too! Great year so far, hope our story ends up like all you long-termers! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Sandy55

Congrats SR! Keep up the good work!


----------



## preso

congrats ! keep up the good work !!!

hey sandy... I said that too ! haha


----------



## revitalizedhusband

CG SR, my wife and I married "young" too, I was 20, she was 21. We have now been married 9.5 years, have 3 sons that will be 8, 6, and 3 in July (all 3 b-days in July), we just bought our first house about 1.5 years ago (job moved me around from town to town a lot early on in marriage), and life is great.

CG again to you and keep it up!


----------



## Chloebluegreen

Congratulations SpanishRose. 

Wow, didn't you get married young! A lot of couples who are married at your age seem to go through a fair amount of problems, but you seem to have everything worked out - including your first home and a lovely daughter.

My parents have been married for over 40 years now and one set of grandparents for close on 60!

Hopefully you'll be reaching further anniversary milestones in the years to come.

Good luck.


----------



## Rhea

Congrats  It's good to hear some good news on here. Celebrate!


----------

